# Soccer - All time dream team



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

If you guys had to make a squad of your all time favorite players who would be on it? here is mine.



Coach - Martin O'Neill

GK – Peter Schmeichel
RB – Lucas Neill
CB – Gareth Southgate
LB – Alan Wright
LM – Scott Chipperfield
CM – Michael Ballack
CM – Paul Merson
RM – Brett Emerton
RF – Dennis Bergkamp
ST – Dion Dublin
LF – Paulo Wanchope

Subs

GK - David James
SB - Gareth Barry
SB - Mark Viduka
SB - Ian Taylor
SB - Ryan Giggs


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Excellent thread, but Giggs on bench?

GK - Van Der Saar

RB - Lillian Thuram
CB - John Terry
LB - Roberto Carlos

MF - Claude Makelele

LM - Ryan Giggs
CM - Paul Scholes
RM - Ali Karimi

FW - Dennis Bergkamp
FW - Thierry Henry

Subs-

Ronaldo (real one)
Dimitar Berbatov
Tafarel
Denilsen
Robert Pires


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Excellent thread, but Giggs on bench?
> 
> GK - Van Der Saar
> 
> ...


Great choices, a Makelele, Giggs, Scholes and Karimi midfield would be very solid.

It's hard not to like Giggs but I am a Villa support and a huge fan of Ballack(Whom I forgot to put in)


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Honestly, this is probably the hardest list ever to compile. I would have put everyone that came to mind if I could, cuase there's just way too many good players out there.


----------

